# Happy Birthday to me!



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

In honor of my birthday, I'm taking the rest of the day off. Any comments or _quejas_ should be directed to Tundra Green. 

¡Hasta mañana!


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> In honor of my birthday, I'm taking the rest of the day off. Any comments or _quejas_ should be directed to Tundra Green.
> 
> ¡Hasta mañana!


Feliz Cumpleanos, Isla Verde. Disfruta tu dia !:wave:


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Muchas felicidades!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Estas son las mañanitas que cantaba el Rey David
A las muchachas bonitas, te las cantamos a ti

🌸🌷💐🌹🌻🌺🌸

(you'll just have to imagine the mariachis in the background)


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Feliz cupleanos! Yo espero que tu dia hagas sido grandioso!


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> In honor of my birthday, I'm taking the rest of the day off. Any comments or quejas should be directed to Tundra Green. ¡Hasta mañana!


A good old fashioned happy Birthday from me. We should meet up some time as we live so close by. J


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> Feliz Cumpleanos, Isla Verde. Disfruta tu dia !:wave:


Gracias, coondawg. ¡Lo pasé de maravilla!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Muchas felicidades!


Gracias, Gary.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> Estas son las mañanitas que cantaba el Rey David
> A las muchachas bonitas, te las cantamos a ti
> 
> 🌸🌷💐🌹🌻🌺🌸
> ...


No one sent mariachis to my building at dawn yesterday to serenade me, so I really appreciate your post. Thanks, ojosazules!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

terrybahena said:


> Feliz cupleanos! Yo espero que tu dia hagas sido grandioso!


Así fue. ¡Gracias, terrybahena!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It seem that I am a day late, and a dollar short, as usual. Hope you celebrated your special day yesterday and enjoyed all the attention, because today you are just older.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> It seem that I am a day late, and a dollar short, as usual. Hope you celebrated your special day yesterday and enjoyed all the attention, because today you are just older.


I did, RV. And thanks for reminding me that time marches on (and on), no matter how much I wish it wouldn't  .


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No matter how fast it marches, and it does, you can‘t catch up with me. I‘m older than dirt now.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> No matter how fast it marches, and it does, you can‘t catch up with me. I‘m older than dirt now.


That does make me feel better!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> That does make me feel better!


Just temporarily. Listen for the drum.......


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Just temporarily. Listen for the drum.......


No drumbeats for me, thanks. I've gotten very good at ignoring things, like the march of time, that I can't do anything about.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JoanneR2 said:


> A good old fashioned happy Birthday from me. We should meet up some time as we live so close by. J


Sorry I missed thanking you yesterday for your birthday greeting. I'd love to get together. Why not send me a PM when you have some free time, so we can make plans?


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Sorry I missed thanking you yesterday for your birthday greeting. I'd love to get together. Why not send me a PM when you have some free time, so we can make plans?


Will do. We are off on holiday next week so I'll drop you a line when we get back if that's OK. Will be good to get away from the rain for a while. Even the UK is having better weather than DF at the moment. Though, of course, as I type this the sun is shining outside....


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JoanneR2 said:


> Will do. We are off on holiday next week so I'll drop you a line when we get back if that's OK. Will be good to get away from the rain for a while. Even the UK is having better weather than DF at the moment. Though, of course, as I type this the sun is shining outside....


This has been the wettest, the worst summer I've ever lived through in Mexico, similar to the weather I remember from a summer I spent in London in 1974. I was thrilled when it didn't rain for my birthday on Tuesday, but today is even better - the sun has been brightly shining for several hours instead of just a few minutes! Please write to me when you get from your vacation.


----------

